# Tito Ortiz's skinny legs



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm sorry, but why the hell does he feel like it's ok to compete with the legs he has? I mean, he is a light-heavyweight thinking of going up to Heavyweight, yet he doesn't work his legs? This may seem like a trivial topic to some, but I would have thought that having strong legs was important in MMA. Especially in the divisions Tito Ortiz is in. 

I know it's hard for some of us taller lads to work their legs, but it is no excuse for guys in Tito Ortiz's position. I remember how embarrassed he looked when that Ed Herman geezer was taking the piss out of him for having 'chicken calfs'. He claimed it was because 'that's the only way I know how to make 205', but that's bull. It's clearly laziness. Boy needs to do some squats.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

This seems to hold true for many fighters who favor the gnp. Look at Ricardo Arona; the guy is built like a heavyweight from the waist up, but has little mw legs. The same goes for Brock. He's massive in general, but his upper physique gets way more work than his lower and it shows. Their upper bodies are disproportionately bigger than their lower half mostly because when they're in the guard of their opponents they'll have more mass to smother them with and subsequently tire them out(hence "lay and pray"). This also happens to make them very ineffectual strikers when standing. I always get a kick out of the guys in the gym who look like human lollipops benching what they squat. Someone should clue these fellas in to the fact that legs are the largest muscle group in the body and therefore force the body into producing higher testosterone levels when given a consistent workout. The fact is, they want to look all jacked up and therefore only work vanity muscles which in the long run robs their body of overall strength.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

And the point of this thread is??

I think it's pretty idiotic calling Tito lazy just cos he's got skinny legs TBH. He was a long time champ known for his cardio, that's not lazy IMO. I think you're just still upset cos Rashad needed to be saved by a point deduction against him.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Show me a pic plz.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Genes set limits to a degree. He prob has short muscle belays on his legs


----------



## itsallgood (Oct 5, 2007)

just mad that tito beat evans, admit it pal


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I remember when Ed Herman was making fun of his skinny ankles on TUF. It was hilrious


----------



## recon6991 (Nov 21, 2007)

How many people talking shit about legs (especially wrestlers legs) have been through a legit wrestling practice? I would assume the same is true for BJJ, but during the season I barely squat, and when I do it is never heavy, the cardio, plus shooting (correctly) on someone really works your legs. Stuff like firemans carries and what not are all pretty tough on them as well, hipping people is tough on the hams as well. As far I know, every successful wrestler has amazing lower body strength, even if they don't have hyooge legs, they are strong as ox. Anyone who disagrees I would tell them to go to a practice and see which part is the most sore, besides the neck.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

big legs that are good for lifting heavy things isn't that important...it all depends on your body tho....i mean, somehow tyson griffin keeps those legs of his with NO weights....

I'm the same way personally. I've done heavy squats (heavy for me lol)...went from squating a measly 150lbs when i started weight training, now I can squat well over 250lbs...and my legs haven't grown much at all...I've got a longer, leaner build that isn't ideal for getting massive, but even so, my arms and back have got way bigger than they were 3 years ago....Now I do 20 rep squats and I've got up to 185lbs...still little leg development...

I've got small quads, small calfs....i dunno what to do but keep progressing in weights but so far it hasn't changed much....


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Uchaaa said:


> Show me a pic plz.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

lol +rep


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Bahah!  It's hard to believe he can actually keep himself up straight. Either way, his chicken legs kinda turn me on.


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

hold the phone, cornbread's a girl?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, a really, really sexy girl....

I'm just very damaged.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Alot of wrestlers have that build. But that doesn't mean their legs aren't strong. It does look funny though.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

CornbreadBB said:


> Yeah, a really, really sexy girl....
> 
> I'm just very damaged.


Yoshihiro Takayama is a damaged broad. You, my friend, are no damaged broad.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

You got me there. He is quite beautiful I must say...he has fantastic hair.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Couchwarrior said:


>


Oh my look at those little things. Is that really corey hill?


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

It's only his calfs that are tiny. To pick someone up and slam them you need good upper legs. Lower legs are pretty negligable.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> And the point of this thread is??
> 
> I think it's pretty idiotic calling Tito lazy just cos he's got skinny legs TBH. He was a long time champ known for his cardio, that's not lazy IMO. I think you're just still upset cos Rashad needed to be saved by a point deduction against him.


I admit it was a match that Rashad has come the closest to losing, but Rashad immediately watched the match and made some much needed adjustments. It won't be a draw if they were to ever fight again, trust me. My boy Rashad owns Tito.


----------

